# W



## Roger Longbottom (6 Jan 2020)

W


----------



## Smudge (7 Jan 2020)

That would be a variable speed jigsaw.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> These have always baffled me when I see them advertised.
> 
> When I do a jigsaw I can only do it in the time it takes from first piece to last.


Turn em over, it's amazing how long they take with no picture to help you find the right piece.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2020)

I did one in 6 months, it said 3-5 years on the box!!


----------



## Cycleops (7 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I did one in 6 months, it said 3-5 years on the box!!


That's so you can boast about it on here


----------



## Andy_R (7 Jan 2020)

I got a jigsaw for Christmas. I haven't opened it up yet, but the picture on the box shows some sort of power tool...


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> That's so you can boast about it on here




Well I felt well proud of myself..it was bloody tough I can tell ya.


----------

